# Los Estados Unidos O Estados Unidos



## webmagnets

La mayoría del tiempo, oigo hispanos dicen Estados Unidos.  ¿Es correcto decir Los Estados Unidos?  Explique por favor.


----------



## Drakkar

En España es correcto de ambas formas o por lo menos en los medios de comunicacion se suele escuchar de las dos maneras
In Spain the two ways are correct, at least in the media it's usual to hear it in the two ways


----------



## Sandra

Cuál forma es la correcta, es difícil de saber, lo mismo se oye decir:

"Fui a Estados Unidos", que "Fui a los Estados Unidos", aunque personalmente yo nunca digo "LOS".

Añadir "LOS" me parece una adaptación al español de una traducción de "The United States", ya que nunca dirías en inglés " I went to United States", siempre tendrías que añadir el THE para decir "I went to The United States".

Así que si lo deseas ocupar de forma informal, no creo que tengas que preocuparte, pero en un documento yo te recomendaría no utilizar "LOS"

Claro que esperemos otras resupuestas, ya que me pareció una pregunta interesante y no conozco regla alguna para este caso.


----------



## Olivia

I believe you would just say "Estados Unidos" most of the time. 
A few examples:

I am going to the United States
"Voy a Estados Unidos"

In the United States...
"En Estados Unidos..."


----------



## VenusEnvy

I usually always sat "*Los*  Estados Unidos". Am I being redundant?


----------



## Jupiter

En español coloquial se dice siempre Estados Unidos, al menos en España. En lenguaje formal se utiliza tanto Estados Unidos (en singular, por ejemplo un titular de la prensa de hoy: "Estados Unidos inicia el proceso contra los cuatro primeros presuntos terroristas de Al Qaeda presos en Guantánamo") como los Estados Unidos (en plural, otro titular de hoy: "El equipo español de natación sincronizada se clasificó en cuarta posición para la final de mañana por detrás de Rusia, Japón y los Estados Unidos").


----------



## Maximiliano

Para Mi Lo Correcto Es "estados Unidos" Sin Agregar El "los", Yo Creo Que Dicen "los Estados Unidos" Ya Que Lo Toman Como Plural, Pero Desde Mi Punto De Vista Te Refieres A Un PaÍs No A Varios Estados, En El Supuesto De Que Te Refirieras A Varios Si SerÍa "los Estados" Pero Cuando Nos Referimos A "estados Unidos" Estamos Hablando De Un PaÍs No De Varios.


----------



## belén

Hola a todos
Y dentro de este mismo tema, por qué creéis que decimos La India o La Argentina? Alguna teoría? 

Saludos 
Belén


----------



## Jairo

Hola a todos ;

Quisiera saber si existe algun tipo de regla qramatical para saber cuando hay que poner "los" delante de Estados Unido en castellano.

Muchas garcias.


----------



## SILSEP

Yo nunca utilizo "los". Creo que se hace un mal uso del articulo cuando se traduce literalmente del inglés. Un ejemplo de ello sería la frase "He estado en Estados Unidos" o "iremos a Estados Unidos". Por favor, que alguien me rectifique si me equivoco.

Saludos!


----------



## Jairo

Gracias Silsep :

Aquí va la frase que me plantea problema :

"It is attitudes to the United States and the future of the EU that matter now."

"Ahora lo que importa son las actitudes hacia/con respecto a (los) Estados Unidos y el futuro de la UE."

Muchísimas gracias por corregir mis errores.


----------



## Fernando

No me preguntes por qué pero yo sólo lo veo utilizado cuando es "los Estados Unidos de América" o "los Estados Unidos Mexicanos". Supongo que en este caso pierde su condición de nombre propio, sino que va "especificado", igual que "América" frente a "la América Hispana".

Edit: En tu frase yo no utilizaría el "los". Si lo utilizas no pasa nada.


----------



## Magg

Hola,

Yo no sé exactamente la regla gramatical, pero yo he utilizado los dos indistintamemente. Por mi parte, creo que no está mal utilizar el artículo; todo va en función del país o ciudades.
Hay paises que sí lo llevan (El Reino Unido, La República Dominicana, Los Emiratos Árabes, etc...)

A ver qué opina el reto de foreros.

Saludos,
Magg


----------



## SILSEP

En mi opinión, la frase correcta seria:
 "Ahora lo que importa (o lo importante) son las actitudes hacia Estados Unidos y el futuro de la UE."
Espero q te sirva!


----------



## alicia7

Hola!!!
Estoy con  Silsep, yo también creo q el artículo "los" no se debe poner delante de Estados Unidos, es un mal uso.


----------



## Jairo

muchísimas gracias a todos!!

Creo que voy a traducirla como Silsep!


----------



## asm

A mi entender estas bien, cuando uno hace uso del nombe propio uno tiende a no usar el articulo, pero cuando los nombres propios se generan de nombres genericos, como reino, republica, etc. creo que deberian valer ambos usos.

Incluso hay otros casos mas "dificiles" de explicar, por tradicion a Perú y a Ecuador se les denomina el Perú y el Ecuador, para luego terminar diciendo Fui al Ecuador (pais) o venimos del Perú. Nunca he escuchado el Mexico, o la Venezuela o el Chile.



			
				Magg said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo no sé exactamente la regla gramatical, pero yo he utilizado los dos indistintamemente. Por mi parte, creo que no está mal utilizar el artículo; todo va en función del país o ciudades.
> Hay paises que sí lo llevan (El Reino Unido, La República Dominicana, Los Emiratos Árabes, etc...)
> 
> A ver qué opina el reto de foreros.
> 
> Saludos,
> Magg


----------



## surfin_bird

*Yo creo que lo  correcto es no utilizar el artículo. A los países como República Dominicana se les pone el artículo porque se considera "república" como sustantivo común. Al ser sustantivo propio deberían perder el artículo. Me explico: el reino unido sería un reino (sin más, con un rey) y que está junto, al considerar Reino Unido = Gran Bretaña (o Inglaterra que nunca me he enterado bien )es ya un nombre propio y pierde el articulo, aunque la gente lo sigue poniendo!!*


----------



## garryknight

Gran Bretaña = Inglaterra, Escocia, el país de Gales y pocas islas. El Reino Unido consiste en los paises mencionados y Irlanda del Norte también. Era hilo anterior sobre el mismo asunto.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El presidente de los Estados Unidos, o el presidete de estados Unidos.
Cual es correcto.


Antes, yo escribia "el Japon ", pero los espanoles me aconsejaron eliminar 
el articulo definido para "Japon". El libro de gramatica dice que India, China
y Japon pueden tener el articulo indefinido. Pero, lo he encontrado 
muy raramente. Porque ?

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## (sic)

se dice de las dos maneras, ambas son correctas. En cuanto a lo de los paises, si que es cierto que pueden llevar articulo, pero no se utiliza demasiado, excepto en el caso de India, que si se suele decir LA INDIA.
saludosss


----------



## María Archs

Estoy de acuerdo con Sic.
Puedes decirlo de las dos maneras.
Y también es cierto que hay países que llevan artículos delante y otros no.
Por ejemplo: 
Me voy a Holanda = Me voy a los Países Bajos.
Me voy al Caribe. Me voy a la India. 
Pero todo depende del contexto y de las preposiciones que lo acompañen. 
Pero por ejemplo cuando decimos "Me voy a la China", "Me voy al Japón" lo decimos en sentido jocoso o gracioso.
Saludos 
María


----------



## AAM.live.aus.Madrid

Creo que lo de que esté permitido anteponer el artículo al nombre de determinados países, fundamentalmente orientales, debe ser una reminiscencia histórica. Es decir, que ha perdurado desde cuando se empezó a tener en España conocimiento de esos territorios y dado que eran desconocidos para la mayoría en aquel entonces y suscitaban misterio, quizá de ahí provenga el recurso del artículo.
Pero insisto, esto es sólo una opinión personal; no tiene ninguna base científica.
Pues eso.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Con respecto a la India, los europeos querian buscar una ruta segura
para llegar a la India. Las palabras no cambian a base del conocimiento
correcto.  Asi, nacieron las palabras las Indias,  las Islas West Indies para
las islas del Caribe. La compania holandesa en Asia fue denominada 
"la compania de las Indias Orientales ". 

Japon se llamaba Cipangu o Cipango. Cuando emperazon a usar la palabra
"Japon", " Japan" ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Archs

Hola Hiro:

Tienes razón. Decimos la (fíjate que es minúscula) India porque América cuando fue descubierta se le llamó Las Indias. 
Explicarte por qué usamos ciertos palabras sin existir normas gramaticales al respecto es muy difícil y mucho más darle un origen.
Lo mismo podemos decir:
" Proceden de Gran Bretaña" que "Proceden de la Gran Bretaña". Al decir "La Gran Bretaña" lo único que hacemos es enfatizar la expresión. 
Para comprender la semántica de un idioma, no basta con aprenderlo. También hay que sentirlo. Yo leo chistes en inglés y me digo: "¿Y esto qué gracia tiene?"

Saludos

María


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero este hilo al foro de Gramática.
LN - Mod.


----------



## pickypuck

Por si os interesa saber qué dice el Panhispánico sobre el tema:

Ciertos topónimos incorporan el artículo como parte fija e indisociable del nombre propio, como ocurre en _El Cairo, La Habana, La Paz, Las Palmas _o _El Salvador. _Muchos nombres de países, y el de algunos continentes, pueden emplearse con o sin artículo, como es el caso de _(el) Afganistán, (el) África, (la) Argentina, (el) Asia, (el) Brasil, (el) Camerún, (el) Canadá, (el) Chad, (la) China, (el) Congo, (el) Ecuador, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Pakistán, (el) Paraguay, (el) Perú, (el) Senegal, (el) Uruguay, (el) Yemen, _etc. La preferencia mayoritaria por el uso con o sin artículo varía en cada caso, aunque con carácter general puede afirmarse que la tendencia actual es a omitir el artículo. Por otra parte, los nombres de comarcas, ríos, montes, mares y océanos van obligatoriamente introducidos por el artículo: _la Amazonia__, la Mancha, el Orinoco, el Ebro, los Alpes, el Himalaya, el Mediterráneo, el Pacífico,_ etc. 

¡Olé!


----------



## María Archs

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Por si os interesa saber qué dice el Panhispánico sobre el tema:
> 
> Ciertos topónimos incorporan el artículo como parte fija e indisociable del nombre propio, como ocurre en _El Cairo, La Habana, La Paz, Las Palmas _o _El Salvador. _Muchos nombres de países, y el de algunos continentes, pueden emplearse con o sin artículo, como es el caso de _(el) Afganistán, (el) África, (la) Argentina, (el) Asia, (el) Brasil, (el) Camerún, (el) Canadá, (el) Chad, (la) China, (el) Congo, (el) Ecuador, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Pakistán, (el) Paraguay, (el) Perú, (el) Senegal, (el) Uruguay, (el) Yemen, _etc. La preferencia mayoritaria por el uso con o sin artículo varía en cada caso, aunque con carácter general puede afirmarse que la tendencia actual es a omitir el artículo. Por otra parte, los nombres de comarcas, ríos, montes, mares y océanos van obligatoriamente introducidos por el artículo: _la Amazonia__, la Mancha, el Orinoco, el Ebro, los Alpes, el Himalaya, el Mediterráneo, el Pacífico,_ etc.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Pues ¡Olé!

Pero ¿Eso por qué lo sabemos? ¿Por qué lo distinguimos como españoles? Porque lo hemos aprendido desde pequeños y lo oímos con frecuencia. Preguntále tú a un valenciano o catalán por qué y cuando  usan los pronombres febles. No existen reglas; a veces se utilizan y otras no. Pero saben que es así porque es su hablar diario. 
Saludos

María


----------



## pickypuck

María Archs said:
			
		

> Pues ¡Olé!
> 
> Pero ¿Eso por qué lo sabemos? ¿Por qué lo distinguimos como españoles? Porque lo hemos aprendido desde pequeños y lo oímos con frecuencia. Preguntále tú a un valenciano o catalán por qué y cuando usan los pronombres febles. No existen reglas; a veces se utilizan y otras no. Pero saben que es así porque es su hablar diario.
> Saludos
> 
> María


 
Precisamente eso es lo que dice el Panhispánico, que con determinados países no existen reglas, que cuando quieras le pongas el artículo y cuando quieras no se lo pongas. Simplemente lo que hacen es reflejar cómo trata la comunidad hispanohablante este asunto. Puede ser Argentina, como normalmente se dice en España, o la Argentina, como se suele decir en Argentina, Estados Unidos o los Estados Unidos, como más te guste... pero siempre es Alemania o Italia, hasta que nos dé por ponerle artículo (que no creo que ocurra nunca). Lo que sí es cierto es que en España la tendencia es a no poner artículos delante de los nombres de países. La excepción es la India, en donde ponemos el 99% de las ocasiones el artículo delante.
Con las regiones pasa lo mismo, hay algunas que sí llevan artículo como la Toscana o el Sarre y otras que no.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Archs said:
			
		

> Hola Hiro:
> 
> Tienes razón. Decimos la (fíjate que es minúscula) India porque América cuando fue descubierta se LE llamó Las Indias.
> 
> María


 

Todavia me queda una duda a pesar de tantas explicaciones sobre 
"le" y "lo".  Yo soy duro de cabeza,  Nunca se permite decir "se LO
llamo Las Indias. " ? "le" es complemento indirecto ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Archs

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Todavia me queda una duda a pesar de tantas explicaciones sobre
> "le" y "lo". Yo soy duro de cabeza, Nunca se permite decir "se LO
> llamo Las Indias. " ? "le" es complemento indirecto ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
*LO* seguro que no porque es un femenino.
En todo caso se podría caer en un laísmo y decir: "Se *LA* llamó Las Indias"
Pero en este caso aparece la partícula reflexiva *SE* que siempre precede a *LE.*

A ver si este link te puede ayudar un poco más

http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_033.htm

Saludos

María


----------



## mariente

María Archs said:
			
		

> *LO* seguro que no porque es un femenino.
> En todo caso se podría caer en un laísmo y decir: "Se *LA* llamó Las Indias"
> Pero en este caso aparece la partícula reflexiva *SE* que siempre precede a *LE.*
> 
> A ver si este link te puede ayudar un poco más
> 
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_033.htm
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


 Podrías peferctamente decir " se lo llamó las indias" si "lo" modifica a un sustantivo masculino. Por ejemplo: *Encontraron este terreno/lugar hace tiempo atrás, se lo llamó LAS INDIAS. "Lo" modifica a terreno/lugar que son masculinos. El lugar, el terreno.**
Es incorrecto que se SIEMPRE precede a LE. **Puede preceder a "la" y "lo" dependiendo del caso. Además no siempre que se usa "le" se pone el "se". Ejemplo:** L**e dije que fuera a la casa de sus tíos. Como ves acá no esta presente "se".**
*
También "se" puede estar antes de un verbo. Ejemplo: Pedro *SE* fue.


----------



## María Madrid

pickypuck said:
			
		

> pero siempre es Alemania o Italia, hasta que nos dé por ponerle artículo (que no creo que ocurra nunca).


 
Me dijo hace tiempo un amigo filólogo que la costumbre de poner artículo a los países era una influencia del francés, que poco a poco se ha ido desarraigando, según ese idioma ha perdiendo peso en nuestro entorno, pero que originalmente no se decía el artículo en español. Por ejemplo, la expresión "naranjas de la China" incluye el artículo, aunque ya nadie diga se acaba de volver de una feria en la China. 

No tengo datos para corroborar que es así, simplemente aporto el dato por si alguien puede confirmarlo/rebatirlo. Saludos,


----------



## María Archs

mariente said:
			
		

> Podrías peferctamente decir " se lo llamó las indias" si "lo" modifica a un sustantivo masculino. Por ejemplo: *Encontraron este terreno/lugar hace tiempo atrás, se lo llamó LAS INDIAS. "Lo" modifica a terreno/lugar que son masculinos. El lugar, el terreno.*
> *Es incorrecto que se SIEMPRE precede a LE. **Puede preceder a "la" y "lo" dependiendo del caso. Además no siempre que se usa "le" se pone el "se". Ejemplo:** L**e dije que fuera a la casa de sus tíos. Como ves acá no esta presente "se".*
> 
> También "se" puede estar antes de un verbo. Ejemplo: Pedro *SE* fue.


 
*Le dije que fuera a la casa de sus tíos. Como ves acá no esta presente "se".*

*Porque *


----------



## María Archs

mariente said:
			
		

> Podrías peferctamente decir " se lo llamó las indias" si "lo" modifica a un sustantivo masculino. Por ejemplo: *Encontraron este terreno/lugar hace tiempo atrás, se lo llamó LAS INDIAS. "Lo" modifica a terreno/lugar que son masculinos. El lugar, el terreno.*
> *Es incorrecto que se SIEMPRE precede a LE. **Puede preceder a "la" y "lo" dependiendo del caso. Además no siempre que se usa "le" se pone el "se". Ejemplo:** L**e dije que fuera a la casa de sus tíos. Como ves acá no esta presente "se".*
> 
> También "se" puede estar antes de un verbo. Ejemplo: Pedro *SE* fue.


 
*Le dije que fuera a la casa de sus tíos. Como ves acá no esta *
*presente "se".*


Porque se ha omitido pero está:
"Le dije que *se* fuera a la casa de sus tíos"
Siempre que se pueda meter el *se* en una oración, aunque no se emplee, un *le.* Es un truco para no poner un *lo* o una *la.*
De todas maneras se está hablando de América o Las Indias y ambas son femenino.
Y si has leído el linnk verás que el uso es tan generalizado que se permite sustituir un *lo* por un *le* excepto en las formas femeninas.

Saludos

María


----------



## mariente

Sin desmercer a nadie,y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie,  lo que digo está correcto. Simplemente refuté  que se va con el le siempre, porque no es así y los ejemplos que di son bastante gráficos. 
Le dije que fuera a casa de sus tíos. No necesitas poner ningun se ahí. 
Es más si ponés el se en ese caso a mi me suena un poco más imperativo y de la otra forma me suena más a sugerencia. Si releyeras bien mis ejemplos verías que están perfectamente dichos.


----------



## curiosa06

I had a Mexican friend of mine tell me that instead of saying "En los Estados Unidos" you say "En Estados Unidos".

Also why isn't there an "una lengua extranjera" in the sentence below:

En los Estados Unidos es posible estudiar ingles como lengua extranjera.


----------



## jdenson

curiosa06 said:


> I had a Mexican friend of mine tell me that instead of saying "En los Estados Unidos" you say "En Estados Unidos".
> 
> Also why isn't there an "una lengua extranjera" in the sentence below:
> 
> En los Estados Unidos es posible estudiar ingles como lengua extranjera.


Your friend is expressing a preference, not a rule.
From _A Comprehensive Spanish Grammar _(Jacques de Bruyne):
"Both _Estados Unidos_ and _los Estados Unidos_...are used (perhaps with a preference nowadays for the former (which is treated as singular), but the article is always used used in the full name (_los Estados Unidos de América_)... These remarks hold also for the abbreviations (_los_) _EEUU... USA _is normally used without the article."
As to the matter of "una lengua extranjera", the use of the article seems to be a matter of taste. I'm curious to hear from the native speakers.
JD


----------



## geostan

curiosa06 said:


> I had a Mexican friend of mine tell me that instead of saying "En los Estados Unidos" you say "En Estados Unidos".
> 
> Also why isn't there an "una lengua extranjera" in the sentence below:
> 
> En los Estados Unidos es posible estudiar ingles como lengua extranjera.



Indeed, Estados Unidos tiene... and Los Estados Unidos tienen...
The form without the article undoubtedly began in journalistic practice, but is probably more common now than the other form, which I still prefer to use.

As to the omission of the article with lengua extranjera, I would tend to omit it as well after como in this context, even with a qualifying adjective. The use of the article would almost deny that what comes after como is what it purports to be. It isn't so clear in this case. But consider the following example:

Trabajo como profesor de español. (I am a Spanish teacher)
Trabajo como un profesor de español. (but I'm not a Spanish teacher)


----------



## pickypuck

You can use it with our without the article. In Spain the form without the article is preferred but both are equally correct. It is not true that if you use the full name, the article is required, so "Estados Unidos de América" is also right. But it's true that if you use the article, then the verb must go in the plural form.
In Spain the abbreviation you see is EE.UU., but in some parts of the Spanish-speaking world (I think in Mexico) you can also see EUA.

About "como lengua extranjera", it's not a question of taste, it goes like this. Sometimes when "a" is used in English, in Spanish it is not. An example is what you've mentioned about jobs. Or for example in the sentence "A history of Great Britain", in Spanish it is "Historia de Gran Bretaña".

¡Olé!


----------



## geostan

mhp said:


> I agree with pickypuck. Your book is not correct on this point. If the article is not part of the name (i.e. El Salvador, El Cairo, La Paz, La Habana, La Valeta) then it can be dropped. I don't think there is another country or city that has the article as part of the name aside from the five I listed. The list of countries and cities that can be used with an optional article is much longer.
> See: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/apendices/apendice5.html



La Coruña?


----------



## mhp

geostan said:


> La Coruña?



Yes you are right. Thank you for pointing it out. What I said I thought only applies to the name of countries and their capitals and not to the name of every city in the world. But even that is not true. It is really not easy to generalize; so I take the easy way out: I just delete my message and say that I agree with pickypuck


----------



## Jellby

La Haya, El Aaiún


----------



## curiosa06

Gracias, geostan. El enlace de los paises del mundo es muy bueno! Me ha aclarado mucho!!


----------



## UUBiker

La Argentina?


----------



## Outsider

pickypuck said:


> About "como lengua extranjera", it's not a question of taste, it goes like this. Sometimes when "a" is used in English, in Spanish it is not. An example is what you've mentioned about jobs. Or for example in the sentence "A history of Great Britain", in Spanish it is "Historia de Gran Bretaña".


Agreed. Where in English you say

_as a(n) X_ (--> in the quality of X, in the place of X)

in Spanish you must say

_como una X._


----------



## Fernando

UUBiker said:


> La Argentina?



Not really. The use of the article before the name of the country used to be a general practice, but nowadays is reserved to far places (la India, el Japón), but it is more and more uncommon.

In the case of Argentina many people (including many Argentinians) say "la [República] Argentina", but it is more usual "Argentina".


----------



## palomnik

Encontré un libro en la biblioteca aqui en Jacksonville, Florida, titulado "Cómo Vivir y Trabajar en Estados Unidos".  Me parecía estraño que se ha escrito simplemente "Estados Unidos" sin artículo definido, pero cuando hablaba de eso con mis estudiantes hispanohablantes del clase de inglés, me dijeron que es aceptable así.  

No obstante, tengo dudos que sea correcto.  ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Cleotis

En español es correcto de las dos maneras, aunque es más común usar Estados Unidos sin artículo.


----------



## Little_Roman

ambos son admitidos pero basándose correctamente debería llevar el articulo aunque de als dos formas se entiende


----------



## Filis Cañí

Se aceptan las dos formas, pero a mí decir "en Estados Unidos" me suena igual de mal que decir "en Emiratos Árabes Unidos".


----------



## phantom2007

Creo que hay la misma ambiguedad en Inglés: In USA / in the U.S.A


----------



## rememberchocolate

Hola,
siguiendo el criterio de el Libro de Estilo de El País que es el que (al menos en España) siguen muchos medios de comunicación y editoriales para editar sus texto sería "Estados Unidos".
Cito:

*Estados Unidos.*            El nombre de este país puede escribirse abreviado: ‘Estados Unidos’,            y no ‘Estados Unidos de América’. Como única referencia cabe            emplear igualmente las siglas *EE            UU, *pero no las inglesas USA. La concordancia se hará en singular,            y no se utilizará nunca el artículo ‘los’ precediendo al nombre:            ‘Estados Unidos reconoce al nuevo régimen’, pero no ‘los            Estados Unidos reconocen al nuevo régimen’.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Todos sabemos de qué pie cojea _El País_.


----------



## parknmart

phantom2007 said:


> Creo que hay la misma ambiguedad en Inglés: In USA / in the U.S.A


 
Creo que no. Se necesita 'The' en inglés. Y algunos otros paises como the United Kingdom. Pienso que es la razón para la pregunta de Palomnik.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Cleotis

Filis Cañí said:


> Todos sabemos de qué pie cojea _El País_.


 
Eso ha estado bien, hahaha. 
Creo que todo depende de la idea que quieras expresar, si entiendes Estados Unidos como una unidad, lo dirías sin artículo, pero si lo tomas como una unión de Estados Federales, entonces el pones el artículo delante. No es que cambie el significado, yo creo que es una cuestión de estilo personal.


----------



## rememberchocolate

Filis Cañí said:


> Todos sabemos de qué pie cojea _El País_.




No entiendo este comentario, no creo que la línea editorial de un periódico influya en su elección de los artículos. He citado su Libro de Estilo porque es una herramienta muy utilizada entre los profesionales que tienen que editar textos en español y creo que puede resultar útil porque sus criterios están muy extendidos

Otra referencia, es el Manual de Español Urgente de la Agencia EFE (que por cierto admite las dos formas), aunque en mi experiencia es baaaaastante menos usado.


----------



## laydiC

parknmart said:


> Creo que no. Se necesita 'The' en inglés. Y algunos otros paises como the United Kingdom. Pienso que es la razón para la pregunta de Palomnik.
> 
> Un Saludo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo... 

En español es igual, no se diría por ejemplo *vivo en la España*, aunque si podría decirse *vivo en los Estados Unidos*. Pero también es correcto decir *vivo en Estados Unidos* sin más...


----------



## phantom2007

Filis Cañí said:


> Todos sabemos de qué pie cojea _El País_.



Pues eso lo sabrás tu, pero no creo que debas meter la política en este Foro.


----------



## laydiC

phantom2007 said:


> Creo que hay la misma ambiguedad en Inglés: In USA / in the U.S.A


 
Phantom yo no diría *In USA* ...Más bien *In the USA...* 

la similitud está en que se utiliza *THE* en el caso de algunos países como _The United Kingdom_... pero en otros no... yo nunca diría _The Spain_...


----------



## phantom2007

Creo, después de leer varios posts con enriquecedoras ideas, que la "regla" (si es tal) se refiere a las entidades "únicas" como Spain, que se nombran siempre sin artículo y otras que son conglomerados según el propio nombre  "El Reino Unido", "Los Estados Unidos", Los Emiratos Árabes), que normalmente llevan el artículo.

Al poner U.S.A quise dar la idea de como lo leería yo mentalmente, es decir, no una sola palabra "USA" sino las tres que componen el nombre.


----------



## Cleotis

De acuerdo con phantom2007, pero no diría que es una "regla", sino una cuestión de estilo o elección personal.


----------



## Abbey3388

Hola:
¿Es mejor decir "Soy de Los Estados Unidos" o "Soy de Estados Unidos"? Suelo usar la primera opción, pero creo que he oido la segunda opción, es decir, sin el artículo... ¿O puede ser que valen las dos?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Robbie168

Pues al menos en México ambas opciones son usadas aunque a mi parecer es la segunda la más comúnmente utilizada.

Saludos,


----------



## Abbey3388

¡Gracias Robbie!


----------



## not89

Pienso que lo correcto en sentido estricto en con "los", pero por ahorrar tiempo se omite.

Hay países cuyo nombre tiene artículo y otros que no. Por ejemplo, lo más correcto es decir "del Japón", o "del Perú" o "del Canadá" pero si se omite y se dice "de Japón" o "de Perú" no tiene gran importancia.
 Con los Estados Unidos, igual, pienso.


----------



## fenixpollo

Moderator Note: Six threads with the same question were merged. Please search the forum before opening a new thread. Thank you.
Nota del moderador: Seis hilos con la misma pregunta fueron unidos. Por favor, busca en el foro antes de abrir un hilo nuevo. Gracias.


----------



## carla23

Hola a todos:

Tengo una pregunta sobre el uso (o no) del artículo con el nombre del país de "Estados Unidos".

Hace mucho tiempo unos españols me dijeron que nunca se debe uasr el artículo definido antes de ESTADOS UNIDOS.

Quería saber si esto es corecto, o si se usa el artículo, porque ha notado muchas veces cuando españoles lo ponen, y no sé si es habla incorecta o no.

Lo pregunto porque tengo que traducir un artículo con estas frases:

Colombia tiene una larga historia de política electoral y vínculos estrechos *con LOS? Estados Unidos*.

Cuarenta y dos millones de colombianos *habitan en* una tierra tan grande como *la región nororiental de (los) Estados Unidos*. 
 
Muchas gracias. : )


----------



## St. Nick

You can use either, Carla.  What's cool is that when 'Estados Unidos' without the article is used, the verb is singular.


----------



## mhp

Véase además: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=estados unidos


----------



## Tanotelo

La forma correcta es *Los* Estados Unidos, así de simple y así de claro. Con el artículo determinativo; sin él, está mal, suena mal, es desmañado, sabe a modo de expresión inglés. Con el art. *los*, corresponde al modo de expresión en español...es mi parecer.


----------



## clairemay

Muy interesante todo el hilo. Tengo una nueva duda, ahora cuando se usa el "término" "Estados Unidos" junto con otro país. En mi caso, estoy traduciendo un artículo que habla de tanto "the US and the UK". 

Por ejemplo en una de las veces que se nombran ambos países dice:

"The electronic publishing revolution is being led from the English-speaking countries, particularly the US and to a lesser extent the UK."

Mi opción inicial fue:
"Los países de habla inglesa, en particular Estados Unidos (y en menor medida, el Reino Unido), dominan la revolución de las ediciones digitales".

Pero, ahora me surge la duda, es coherente optar por la opción sin artículo para Estados Unidos si luego opto por poner Reino Unido con el artículo, que no puedo optar por omitir?

¿Qué opinan?

Muchas gracias por su atención. Thanks!!!


----------



## pickypuck

clairemay said:


> ¿Qué opinan?


 
Opino que está perfecto. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## clairemay

Muchas gracias pickypuck!!!!


----------

